# GTA 5 preload gets leaked, R* disappointed



## flyingcow (Aug 27, 2013)

A few days earlier a preload of GTA 5 was available from ps store EU, hackers have leaked some contents including 
loading screens and music. Sony apologized R* and r* said its deeply disappointed.

Source- [Liveblog] Hackers well underway in cracking Grand Theft Auto V preload archives to play early - Rockstar Informer




FRANKLIN DIES


HAHAHnever said thread was spoiler free


----------



## snap (Aug 27, 2013)

wth


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 27, 2013)

snap said:


> wth


What? never broke any rules i suppose


----------



## snap (Aug 27, 2013)

it was directed towards the news


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

So GTA5 was meant for PS3 or PS4 ??

If its for PS3, then good news for JTAG-ed PS3 Owners.

If its for PS4, then ...its a spoof or fake news.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

look at the comments section of that page...


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> look at the comments section of that page...



Can't open. Its blocked at office. Catagory : Games


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 27, 2013)

maybe the hackers were PC gamers who were pissed that this game was not yet announced on PC


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 27, 2013)

its real news see on ps blogs and r* or ign or machinima...and franklin dies for real, they found it in  sound clips.

The game was spoiled for me so....hahah i spoiled it for you guys too hahhaha


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 27, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> its real news see on ps blogs and r* or ign or machinima...and franklin dies for real, they found it in  sound clips.
> 
> The game was spoiled for me so....hahah i spoiled it for you guys too hahhaha


 good job..


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn! some one ban this noob, spoiled the whole game...
But is franklin really dies, will there be only two playable characters after the story? I guess not...



d3p said:


> So GTA5 was meant for PS3 or PS4 ??
> 
> If its for PS3, then good news for JTAG-ed PS3 Owners.
> 
> If its for PS4, then ...its a spoof or fake news.


'

I think is meant for PS3...It has been in development for 6-7 years, right? that would be the time when ps3 was released and maybe their focus was on ps3..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 27, 2013)

who the heck is franklin?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> A few days earlier a preload of GTA 5 was available from ps store EU, hackers have leaked some contents including
> loading screens and music. Sony apologized R* and r* said its deeply disappointed.
> 
> Source- [Liveblog] Hackers well underway in cracking Grand Theft Auto V preload archives to play early - Rockstar Informer
> ...



If that's true YOU DESERVE A BAN


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> who the heck is franklin?



Havent you watched the trailer?

He is one of the 3 main playable characters from GTA 5.

Here you go 

Grand Theft Auto V Franklin Trailer [720p HD] - GTA 5 - YouTube


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 27, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> HAHAHnever said thread was spoiler free



You're pure evil.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 28, 2013)

wow gta fans have something to talk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

No GTA5 for PC? Who's laughing now?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 28, 2013)

why isn't this idiot banned yet?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

Franklin Dies? No big deal for me . But yes, he/she should receive an infraction, if not ban .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2013)

Well good for me that I am not a big fan of GTA or I would have demanded the head of OP.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2013)

*gifs.gifbin.com/052009/1242225474_attempting_to_give_a_damn.gif


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 28, 2013)

^lol  

Ban/suspend the OP pls.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> why isn't this idiot banned yet?



very soon when his deeds overflows the cask.


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> why isn't this idiot banned yet?



Let's Report the thread.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2013)

Op if you founD/read the spoiler it doesn't Mean you spoil the experience of others, you should get an ip ban


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

I dont care if that frankline is dead.. I love to play GTA any way.. free roam & fighting and long rides.. missions are side things for me in GTA....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

0 craps given if this Franklin guy died.
I play GTA For:
Shooting people up
Shooting cops up
Running over people.
And not going  with Roman for bowling


----------



## d3p (Aug 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 0 craps given if this Franklin guy died.
> I play GTA For:
> Shooting people up
> Shooting cops up
> ...



I play GTA for

1). Pulling Crazy Stunts
2). Loves Carjacking & throwing people out of car.
3). Ramming others cars & drivings onto upcoming traffic & ramming a COP Car.
4). Watching some good booties, if available.
5). Shooting People on their a**, P*n*s, Head, B**b & few other parts, which any govt won't allow me do so.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 0 craps given if this Franklin guy died.
> I play GTA For:
> Shooting people up
> Shooting cops up
> ...





d3p said:


> I play GTA for
> 
> 1). Pulling Crazy Stunts
> 2). Loves Carjacking & throwing people out of car.
> ...



And now I know why I am not a big fan of GTA. 
Most of the people that play the game don't give a damn about story and characters of the game which is most important forme. Also I don't want to cause chaos in a city just because I want to or I can. I need a reason to do that which this game don't give to me.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2013)

someone ban this guy for not putting spoiler tag!!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 29, 2013)

doesn't matter to me either franklin die or niko bellic  i just want to play the game asap


----------



## d3p (Aug 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And now I know why I am not a big fan of GTA.
> Most of the people that play the game don't give a damn about story and characters of the game which is most important forme. Also I don't want to cause chaos in a city just because I want to or I can. I need a reason to do that which this game don't give to me.



Play Max Payne 5..simple


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

OP , I hope no mods./Admin in the forum is a Hardcore GTA fan.



Spoiler



I think there are a few.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2013)

d3p said:


> Play Max Payne 5..simple



I am sorry what ?? I didn't think that MP5 have came out yet.
As for me I prefer RPG over anything.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Some people are sarcasm-sensing impaired.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know anything about gtaV so I'm asking if this game has multiplayer option?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't know anything about gtaV so I'm asking if this game has multiplayer option?



GTA 4 had PvP MP so this should have too..


----------



## d3p (Aug 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am sorry what ?? I didn't think that MP5 have came out yet.
> As for me I prefer RPG over anything.



That was just a typo dude..MP3.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't know anything about gtaV so I'm asking if this game has multiplayer option?



Yes it has multiplayer mode which is massive.If you have a PS3 this is a must buy IMO...
Here you go-




It seems highly impossible for a playable character to die,I mean why would any one complete the story if someone playable ex- niko would die, right? 

I think that this is an obviously fake news...


UPDATE:    NEW GTA 5 TRAILER


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2013)

d3p said:


> Play Max Payne 5..simple



i hate the game (MP 3) i had to download so much for so short story.....i think even the max payne 2 story was larger.........


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Some people are sarcasm-sensing impaired.



I got it but wanted to make sure of it.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 14, 2013)

Complete game got leaked on ****** sites forget the preload


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't know anything about gtaV so I'm asking if this game has multiplayer option?



Its called GTA Online, going to be released two weeks after the game's launch.


----------

